# Best place to purchase aquatic plants online



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

the swap and shop section.

you will get the best quality and price. and you can usually find what you're looking for, if not post a wanted to buy thread in the swap and shop section and you'll more than likely get it.

stores dont take care of their plants like a hobbiest does, they dont care how well it grows or if the plants deficient or not. all they care about is moving plants.

swap and shop for the win!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

timwag2001 said:


> the swap and shop section.


+1

I only use retailers when I'm placing a large order or want a very specific mix of plant species I'm not likely to find all in one place otherwise.

I've found that with retailers it's usually worth it to order potted plants, too- the plants arrive in better shape due to the humidity trapped in the pots and protection the pots provide to the roots.


----------



## soup_nazi (Jul 15, 2009)

lauraleellbp said:


> +1
> 
> I only use retailers when I'm placing a large order or want a very specific mix of plant species I'm not likely to find all in one place otherwise.
> 
> I've found that with retailers it's usually worth it to order potted plants, too- the plants arrive in better shape due to the humidity trapped in the pots and protection the pots provide to the roots.



Agreed, but i am kinda partial to http://www.aquariumplants.com/ they have a wide selection and good shipping rates but you cant always find everything you want so swap & shop is a good alternative [and alot of the time they will have better quality plants]


----------



## dtcbud (Jun 7, 2010)

*I haven't ordered from them, but I plan to get my plants from Sweet Aquatics*

Google them. The reviews are good. When I set up my tank, I intend to drive down. Prices are very very good. Check out their packages. The package #1 for a 29g tank looks very reasonable.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Sorry, we don't allow vendor reviews and recommendations. But feel free to ask people via private message.


----------

